# cheap/free things to do in Dublin



## legallady (20 Apr 2009)

As I will be joining the live register in two weeks time, I am trying to come up with things to entertain myself when I am not job searching. I have several unemployed buddies also unfortunately so I wont be stuck for company. I was just wondering if you could suggest some free or cheap things we can do around Dublin? I have already thought of the National Gallery, Hugh Lane Gallery, Collins Barracks, Kilmainhaim Jail. Can you add to my list? 

thanks!


----------



## hizzy (20 Apr 2009)

Hi legallady

check out the link below.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=105326

Hope its of some help.

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## pinkyBear (20 Apr 2009)

On the north side you have Botanic gardens and there are tours on a Friday in glasnevin cemetry. A friend did the tour and said it was very well worth doing.[broken link removed]


----------

